# Floor collapse in an apartment during party



## kyhowey (Jan 20, 2014)

Lexington, Ky. Fairly new apartments.  Approx. 100 people dancing and jumping around during a party causes floor to collapse.  Look at the end of the video and notice where the I-joists broke.  HVAC ductwork running perpendicular right at the spot they broke.

http://www.lex18.com/news/party-leads-to-apartment-damage/


----------



## mjesse (Jan 20, 2014)

Three's company, one-hundred's a crowd.

Overloaded perhaps? Not to mention the b.a.c. of the students ;p


----------



## fatboy (Jan 20, 2014)

At least it wasn't a total catastrophic failure, looks like the top cord didn't fail. Would definetly scare the bejeezus out of you! :-o


----------



## Glenn (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow... and it wasn't even a deck!


----------



## conarb (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow.... I Joists failed and there wasn't even a fire.... and firemen didn't even flood them with water.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 20, 2014)

The duct looks too close to the bearing point.  I've usually seen them near mid-span where the shear is lower.


----------



## kyhowey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good call.  It is too close.


----------



## cda (Jan 20, 2014)

Dang, they did not activate the fire sprinkler


----------



## cda (Jan 20, 2014)

So what is the dead load for golf balls??

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/01/20/storage-building-collapses-in-irving/


----------



## kyhowey (Jan 20, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> So what is the dead load for golf balls??Probably about the same as 100 goofballs.


----------

